# Need two duck hunters for pond 3 Denton 1/28



## donblfihu (Jan 21, 2017)

I got drawn for Denton pond 3 for 1/28, need two pros that want to hunt this coming sat. This is last hunt this year and expect to hunt till limits or dark. If you want to hunt respond here or pm me.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 21, 2017)

I would love to but I'm headed west, good luck. Hopefully this cold front will have some new birds come in and you will have a good hunt.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Jan 22, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 22, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 22, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 22, 2017)

I sent you another PM. Reply here if you did not get it. I guess something is wrong with my electrons.


----------



## donblfihu (Jan 22, 2017)

To everyone that responds I will draw tomorrow night by 9.


----------



## CaptPaul (Jan 23, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## donblfihu (Jan 23, 2017)

Obadiah your name was drawn. Wish everyone could go.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you sir!  Looking forward to a fun end of the season hunt!


----------



## Double Drop (Jan 24, 2017)

Good luck fellas!


----------



## GaHunterJones (Jan 25, 2017)

goodluck!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 25, 2017)

Tear 'em up and share the story!!!!


----------



## Double Drop (Jan 29, 2017)

How'd y'all do?


----------



## obadiah (Jan 29, 2017)

We had a great time. Donblfihu couldn't have been a nicer guy. Enjoyed a nice morning and even got to drop a few ducks that worked the decoys.


----------



## donblfihu (Jan 30, 2017)

It was fun Obadiah and his friend and dog were great to hunt with.


----------



## Pate55 (Jan 30, 2017)

What did yall shoot?


----------



## donblfihu (Jan 30, 2017)

2 ringneck and 1 woodie


----------

